# teaching a goat to lead



## treeclimber233

I have a goat that is a little over a year old.  She is impossible to lead.  All she wants to do is charge ahead as fast as possible.  To the point of choking herself the whole time I am trying to get her from point A to B.  I have tried the "show goat walk" (collar high up neck under chin)but all she does is charge forward and ends up with her head back over her shoulders/back and coughing half to death.  Then she swings her butt around and drags me in the direction I want to go.  She is not a wild goat at all.  She is very friendly and comes to me in the pasture.  She is bad on the milking stand to the point that I have to tie one back leg down to stop her from kicking constantly.  How can I get her to lead better?


----------



## ()relics

when I train goats to lead, anything that will be shown are trained, I start when they are Really young...I mean Really young like a few weeks old.  This being the best time for them to learn and the easiest on me because they aren't heavy enough to provide much of a fight.  BUT that isn't an option here...First I would get a one piece rope halter/lead rope combination, if you don't already have one.  The show collars are exactly that Show Ring Collars.  They aren't very comfortable for the goat which makes her even more stressed.  Even show goats are led to the ring with a rope halter then the show lead is slipped on just before they enter the ring.  So with your rope halter/lead slip it on the goat and make sure it is on the right way, this sounds stupid but there is a right and a wrong way, and relatively snug.  Put a little pressure on her, she will resist and may even fight you.  Stand your ground and tighen your pressure as she struggles.  When she stops, and she will, release the pressure and just let her stand still,  Give her 30 seconds or so then give her a little more forward/pull pressure, again struggling=more pressure.  Eventually she will take a step in the right direction, release the presure right away and let her stand.  And It Just Keeps Going...It may take you a week or 2 before she leads without issues...
    FYI when my wethers are lead trained as young kids they can be led, without a lead at all and can be "set-up" ,even by my kids, with the show lead draped loosely on their neck...Just for future considerations.


----------



## mabeane

Please go into more lead training for the very young kid.  I have never done this but anticipate keeping a buckling and having him walk on a lead would certainly add ease to my operation.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Im teaching my buckling Elias to lead right now...he wasnt handled at all and it took me a month to even be able to touch him without holding his collar.  But It took a little while to create that trust with him...he's doing a great job and I find I have to keep him completely separate from everyone else while working him..obviously..we have alot of one on one time..becuase when they are going crazy in rut..they still need care..so you gotta get them under control...good luck...just takes patience and time..you can teach an old dog new tricks...


----------



## aggieterpkatie

If she's charging, I'd put a halter on her.  Halters give more control because you control the head.  When you use a collar, the animal can put more strength into pushing/pulling because they're using their whole neck to push/pull against the collar.  When you use a halter, you control the nose of the animal.  I recommend using one of the cheap nylon or natural rope ones, because they fit all sizes of animals.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Ack, sorry. I didn't see relics already suggested the halter.  And he's right, there is a right way and wrong way to put them on.  The lead should always be on the left, and it should tighten UNDER the chin.  Some people put them on so they tighten over the poll of the animal, and that's the wrong way.


----------



## Ariel301

I would also try a rope halter on her if she charges like that. The thin rope over the top of her nose will give her a good "surprise" when she jerks against it, that is how I train a rude horse to lead nicely. A thin rope will be more uncomfortable to pull against than a flat nylon strap. The halter won't choke her so you are safe from that, and if she lunges forward, you can pull back and twist her head to face you so she can't get away from you or keep running. 

A trick you might try (could work, might not) is to start walking forward with her slowly, and if she gets faster than you want, or pulls, make her stop, back up a couple of steps, and stand for a minute, reward her if she stands calmly, then try again.


----------



## treeclimber233

I never heard of a halter for a goat.......hmmm  must look for one.  thanks  (and I am sure she will thank you too)


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> I never heard of a halter for a goat.......hmmm  must look for one.  thanks  (and I am sure she will thank you too)


http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/

They carry them and there just a few bucks...worth it...


----------



## ()relics

Actually Jeffers doesn't carry the one I was talking about/use, I don't think.  http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07b65-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5
this is the one I use, I don't buy them from Valley Vet but they are reputable and you could included one in an order...I get them from my local show supply/tack shop, but the picture shows the product.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Here's  the poly one Jeffers has....and they even have it on wrong in the picture!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Pardon...  Jeffers called it a goat "halter"  that may help when you look it up...Im not sure if its something you may want...it is a differant design than the poly rope type...Alot of these halters are at local feed stores...but it will give you an idea anyway...a place to start.  Then you can choose what works for you...Good luck...happy training...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> A trick you might try (could work, might not) is to start walking forward with her slowly, and if she gets faster than you want, or pulls, make her stop, back up a couple of steps, and stand for a minute, reward her if she stands calmly, then try again.


This is good advice...cuz thats exactly what I did with my buck...and he's done fabulous...raisins are my treat for them...my guys love them...only for special treats..while learning etc...goats are bright..and they do like to keep busy...I have trained some to pack for hikes and stayed with us for the day...they were thrilled to have something to do...


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer

one concept to put in your database when teaching any animal to do anything, is to reward by stopping. When teaching young horses, as that is what i work with most, when they take a step in the correct direction towards the desirable behavior, pause, and or stop for the day so they understand that is what you wanted them to do. If they exhibit the correct behavior and you keep making them do it over and over in the same session, they will often times get frustrated and fight. goats are intelligent and aim to please most of the time, so give them a break as a reward in for progress.


----------



## bettybohemian

If you are handy with 	sewing machine they are pretty simple to whip up. I  just googled 'goat halters' to get an idea of how they are supposed to fit. I then made them with leftover fabric scraps. At the point where the lead rope part would be I attached an 0 ring (walmart 75 cents for 2) and hook on my dog leashea since I have many of thoses around. You can also braid together bailing twine to make one (man, good ol versatile baling twine).

Good luck to the both of us


----------



## chandasue

I'm attempting to teach a 6 month old as well. I came across this article. It's basically what I've been doing anyway. Consistency is key I think.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4498754_goat-wear-halter-lead-tie.html


----------

